# ehMac SETI group gone???



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Wha' happened? No group listed and no ehMac group page!


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Don't worry, that happens occasionally when SETI updates the team and user file databases... it's usually back within a day or so.

Last I checked, I think we were at around 4548 completed work units and with a total of 15 members.

~ Capucine

ehMac SETI Team Leader


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Whew! Thanks Capucine.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Woops...can't find the link.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Capucine:
*
Last I checked, I think we were at around 4548 completed work units and with a total of 15 members.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

How do I join the team? 

My main machine is now at 11000+ work hours, and I have another machine which I can actually dedicate to SETI. Time to put all the idle macs in my collection to work!

Cheers,

G/<


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Capucine, thanks for telling us what is going on. I am not on ehMac's team, but was trying to send my results in and nothing is happening.


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

I have been doing a bit of looking on this and would be interested in joining the ehmac group, anybody care to tell me how to get to the site.....


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Seems the entire SETI site is down at the moment. Maybe ET has been discovered?  

Nice to see some "new blood" interested in joining the team. Once the SETI site is back up, all the info will be available at the following links.

SETI Main Page

ehMac SETI Page


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

Having made my first Work Unit without scoring a find was a little disheartening, I thought I would be the one you know to make the difference. Anyways have joined the ehmac team and was wondering if anyone could share some tips on getting the best performance. Am using two machines to try it at first 1. QS 733 2. Cube 450 both running 10.2.3 and 512 Mb. The cube did the first WU at 16 hours is this normal or is there room for improvement. Also the cube is on airport and the QS is hardwired.


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

Just out of the gate the QS definately seems to be the quicker of the two so far. As I would suspect it should be too.................


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

to make seti run faster;

select the seti option (control panel) such that the screen goes blank after 1 min.

believe it or not the drawing of those cute graphs takes away valuable cycles.

with my b/w G3/500, MacRadeon 7000, i get an unit done in about 14 hours - used to be about 18 with the graphs constantly being drawn

there are notes on the seti site for improving performance if i recall....

ps - thanx for the link so i could switch the group i belonged to from what it was to "ehMac"

excuse me, but i am receiving a transmission from "Home World" and i should really take that call


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

To those who are wary of SETI's ultimate worth, this recent news story indicates even George Bush believes in little green men / women:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/02/03/tech/main539116.shtml 


M


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by CubaMark:
*To those who are wary of SETI's ultimate worth, this recent news story indicates even George Bush believes in little green men / women:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/02/03/tech/main539116.shtml 


M*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

This brings on another topic all together, we all know that Bush is well, not the brightest guy in the universe and well, I'd say that he is not a reliable source.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Bush thinks there's "awl out thar".

I predict a war on the outer planets.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Time for an official ehMac SETI update:

Current # of ehMac SETI Team members: 31
# completed units received: 21512
Total CPU time: 38.423 years

Welcome to our newest team members, we're very glad to have you aboard for this very worthy cause -- let's show them what Canadian Mac users can do!! 

~ Capucine
ehMac Moderator
ehMac SETI Team Founder


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i did some checking on the SETI website and Canada is ranked 4th in the world re: number of computing years.

almost 80,000 yrs., just behind the UK.

Not bad, eh?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I donwloaded SET @ Home for OS X and the calculations always start from zero each time the screen saver pops up.

Anyone know why this is? Under OS 9.x, the sfw. always remembered where it finished when going into screen saver mode.

OS X.2.3, b/w G3/500, 512 MB RAM


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*I donwloaded SET @ Home for OS X and the calculations always start from zero each time the screen saver pops up.

Anyone know why this is? Under OS 9.x, the sfw. always remembered where it finished when going into screen saver mode.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
It will do this if you only run the screensaver for a few moments. Once it's run for a while (10 to 20 minutes), it will save the "crunched" data.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Arg!

I'm going back to my archives from 3 years ago to see what my SETI password is! Why oh why don't I remember it!? ;_P

G/<


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

thanx for the input mississauga

grzegorz,
you can go to the SETI @ Home website and they have a facility to retrieve your password.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well my G5 is still happily crunching Climate and Protein.

•••

Maybe Bush is an alien......being culturally and linguistically challenged 'n all....


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I did a project back in Grade 7 about SETI, (I'm only finishing up Grade 11 now). Totally forgot about it until you mentioned it. I'll try using the ehMac SETI group once it's back up.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Might as well put this processing power to use!


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice... I was on the old ehMac team and noticed recently that the team name had changed to the "Klingon Imperial Diplomatic Corps". Klingon invasion!

Anyway, I just signed on to the new ehMac team. Thanks for bringing it back.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

RicktheChemist said:


> A new ehMac team can be found here: http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=117630
> 
> RtC


Maybe I'll look at joining too. I usually leave my G5 powered up during the evening and sometimes on the weekends. Might as well help the team out.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Can I add it to my Boinc Menu tasks?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Can I add it to my Boinc Menu tasks?


I think you mean add it to your Boinc Projects.


Well, it looks like I got BOINC all set up and am doing work for the ehMac Seti team. I left it on all night to get an idea of what this app does. I have to look at the settings, though, I could have sworn I set it to use 70% of my 2 processors and it seemed to be using at least 95% of the 2 processors this morning. 

When you close the BOINC app, I assume it saves whatever was in progress?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

We need to go on a membership drive for this team. Team ehMaculate Vision only has 6 active members. How many members on ehMac? There's got to be a few hundred active members on ehMac. Team MacNN has quite a few members.


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

I'm in. I just signed up.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Welcome aboard Queue!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Looks like we have a couple new team members on the Seti team and have started beefing up the team. We have Queue and we have mikelr. I'm not sure if jdurston recently joined or has been a member for awhile.

Macdoc, did you get things set up?

I'm catching up to you RicktheChemist.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Kosh said:


> Looks like we have a couple new team members on the Seti team and have started beefing up the team. We have Queue and we have mikelr. I'm not sure if jdurston recently joined or has been a member for awhile.


I signed up for SETI a long time ago but never really committed any computers to it, as I was on dial up at the time. Now with a MacBook and high speed internet I can contribute.

It's interesting that my 2.0Ghz Core Duo MacBook slaughters my Pentium D 2.8Ghz in performance. Especially in Integer speed according to the benchmarks.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Can I add it to my Boinc Menu tasks?


I use the standard BOINC client now as it's fully Intel compatible (Universal). I just added SETI like any other project.

Here is the URL to add SETI:
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/

I gave up on ClimatePrediction because they weren't issuing any new units to Macs and [email protected] doesn't support Macs either. Einstein does though.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

jdurston said:


> I gave up on ClimatePrediction because they weren't issuing any new units to Macs and [email protected] doesn't support Macs either. Einstein does though.


I guess there is no sense in joining the ehMac Climate Prediction team. I read thru the thread and noticed a few comments that there were few tasks assigned to Macs by the Climate Prediction project.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Oooooohhh, thanks for the dashboard widget. 

Yes, I've almost caught up.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

you guys are just wasting electricity.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Predictor works fine on Macs - I have it as my Climate alternative and I get climate work all the time.

I just found out I'm ranked 83rd in the world for a single computer. 

Here's my recent Climate vs Predictor usage and the G5 is pegged at 100% all the time


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The team has over 100,000 credit. We rank 5701 in the World and 80 in Canada. Good job guys.

Team Page:
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=117630

Team Stats Page:
http://www.boincstats.com/stats/team_graph.php?pr=sah&id=117630

The Doug and joltguy are zooming away in credit and probably account for over half of the team credit.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

SETI was having problems accepting finished work yesterday, but it was running. It's been running today too, but it must be having problems sending work just the last few hours.


Edit: Actually SETI is still assigning me work.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I used to run SETI in OS9, but the BOINC software I installed on Jaguar was extremely demanding. Any better now?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I used to run SETI in OS9, but the BOINC software I installed on Jaguar was extremely demanding. Any better now?


MUCH better. The latest version of BOINC Manager for OS X (5.4.9) is very stable, and performs quite well.

Hope you're not still running Jaguar, eh?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Doug said:


> Hope you're not still running Jaguar, eh?


I was nostalgic so I reinstalled 10.1 to get that "just-upgraded" feeling again. Rock solid!!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I no longer run SETI but I ran across THIS.

Thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I see we also have a few new people on the team:

MickMac
ArtistSeries
Gelan Hopkins
webwiz23

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

adagio said:


> I no longer run SETI but I ran across THIS.
> 
> Thought some of you might be interested.


Turns out it wasn't anything to get excited about:

http://www.seti.org/site/apps/nl/content2.asp?c=ktJ2J9MMIsE&b=362179&ct=3053261


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hmmm... in other scientific news, RicktheChemist cloned himself! At least on the SETI Team. :lmao: Twice the users, twice the work?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The team has just hit *200,000* credit. The team ranks 3543 in the world and is still moving up in the ranks. The team ranks 52 in the country and is moving up in the ranks there as well.

Team Page:
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=117630

Team Stats Page:
http://www.boincstats.com/stats/team_graph.php?pr=sah&id=117630

The team is doing great. Very soon we'll be in the top 50 in our country.

ArtistSeries was adding alot of credit lately. 

Good work team.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Is there an Intel native - maybe my MacPro can add a bit.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Apparently there is a Boinc 5.3.21 (or higher) Universal Binary out there and it sounds like the SETI project has a universal binary project. I'll see if I can find a link when I get home where I'm not restricted by a proxy server.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I did some more digging. The current BOINC client 5.4.9 is Intel Native and the first time you start up BOINC on the Intel it should get Intel versions of the project applications. 

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/mac_intel.php


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I don't have a clue, but I'd be interested in that too! 

I noticed that my machine usually processes 1 work unit per processor, so it is usually processing 2 work units at the same time and usually has 2 work units ready to be processed while it's working on the 2.

I noticed some issues the last day or two in contacting SETI.

I also see we have a new member on the team - *Condi*. Welcome aboard!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Thanks RtC, that worked. I put connect every 2 days and it downloaded a whole bunch of work units.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The team has just hit *400,000* credit. The team ranks *2614* in the world and is still moving up in the ranks. The team ranks *41* in the country and is moving up in the ranks there as well.

Team Page: http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=117630

Team Stats Page: http://www.boincstats.com/stats/team_graph.php?pr=sah&id=117630

My Mac Pro is just zooming through SETI work!

Good work team.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Don't feel bad I haven't crunched a unit since I lost my job back in Oct/05, actually I lied there was one server that crunched a few units after I lost the job it was running Seti as a background service and must have been discovered by one of the other admins.

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I stopped running BOINC / [email protected] on my G5 dualie at home months & months ago - however I still leave it running on my WinXP Dell at work 24/7. I can't remember if I'm still a member of the ehMac group - if not, I'll join again. What the heck, eh?

By the way, did anyone else get a PM like this on the Seti site? I'm not inclined to add my uniqueness to theirs, I'd much rather contribute to the ehMac [email protected] team.



> The Doug, You have Been ASSIMILATED!
> Sender	Bax
> Date	14 Jun 2007 20:02:27 UTC
> Message	....well, not really. LOL
> ...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The Assimilators are a new Canadian team burning up the list - a fair sized team by the looks of it. They passed us by earlier this week. I didn't receive an invite like yours, though. They don't have much of a site, I checked it out. I'd rather stay with our cozy team for now. 



RicktheChemist said:


> I will be honest.. I haven't been cruching a lot of SETI lately due to all the heat in the apt.. trying to keep it cooler by not running the machine all the time.


No problem. I can understand that. I used to not have air conditioning and it gets hot in apartments/house without it.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

We're still continuing our climb up the ranks at SETI. The team has just hit *500,000* credit. The team ranks *2319* in the world and *36* in the country. I think, eventually in 3 or so months, we can make it into the top 25 in the country.

I found an interesting fact about SETI, they use the radio telescope that was in the James Bond movie, the Arecibo Observatory's radio telescope. It is recently being painted.

http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/sah_sci_newsletters.php?frag=news-23.inc
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_telescope

Some of you may have known this, but I didn't.


----------

